# How many times can you bench-press your bodyweight?



## bradconnor (Sep 30, 2012)

On a standard flat bench load the bar up with your bodyweight rounded to the highest 5 lbs......for instance if you weigh 207lbs load the bar with 210....if you 201 lbs load the bar to 205 etc..and be honest with your weight fellas...once in the bench press position unrack the weight and lower the bar to your chest and press it up, each rep MUST touch your chest and go to nearly full if not full extension to count. NO HALF REPS!!! Do as many reps as you can then post your score......there is no weight adjustment because everyone will be benching their own bodyweight...Also, Video is a must.

*The current leader has an amazing 30 reps. Can you beat that? Take part today at Bodyweight Bench press for reps challenge on Konkura*

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13.63636302947998px; ">


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 30, 2012)

I imagine there are plenty of guys on here that would slaughter that 30 count.


----------



## bjg (Sep 30, 2012)

mmmm i would have to try..... but i warm up with my body weight which is 164 , i can max  twice my body weight, but never tried reps with body weight. i know i can do 220 for 12 reps.


----------



## sscar (Sep 30, 2012)

225lbs      21 reps


----------



## bobbyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think i can do 30 consecutive reps of my body weight....about 190lbs but I'm also 5'10" and my range of motion is probably twice that of the guy in the video. He looks a little short and stocky.


----------



## bjg (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^ being short has its advantages in lifting


----------



## bjg (Sep 30, 2012)

sscar said:


> 225lbs      21 reps


not bad


----------



## sscar (Sep 30, 2012)

bjg said:


> not bad


 you ever watch the nfl combine its pretty awesome. 
they put on 225 some hit awesome 30-40 reps.


----------



## bjg (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^^ 225 40 reps is quite an accomplishment i must admit ...no i never watched it  but will look into it...tomorrow is my chest day and i am already motivated to go for my last a set 165 for 30 times, 
by the way true high reps training for me is more challenging than heavy training since it involves a good deal of mental effort.


----------



## Imens (Oct 1, 2012)

Not a lot.. still traning to get is shape


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 1, 2012)

i wouldn't even attempt this...i'm around 185@5'5" now and i've done 225 for 24 reps...185 would be at least 40 reps...i'd actually drop 5-10lbs to do this though...aim for 50 reps with only 175 lol


----------



## supaman23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I imagine there are plenty of guys on here that would slaughter that 30 count.



Look up on youtube a challenge between Animal and gaspari where a guys from each team attempt the same thing (Bench press their bodyweight for max reps). I think the most was 30 reps and the lifters are pro Level BBers. One of them is that Japanese dude that was at Mr.O last weekend and another is that guy from "Animal" (Universal) commercials.


----------



## bjg (Oct 1, 2012)

today during my chest workout i did 19 with bodyweight 165 lbs....but that was after 4 sets of heavy lifting with 45 seconds rest in between ,.... so i guess 30 reps is possible to me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont flat bench(rotator aways seems to get tweeted) I tried this when i was 275. incline for 18, decline for 23. I really thought I might have a chance with the decline. I was rocking until 19 and then I really slowed down. 
Im 245 right now and know I couldnt get the incline. and Im fairly certain I would get closer but I think i would still fail in the mid twentys on the decline.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 1, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i wouldn't even attempt this...i'm around 185@5'5" now and i've done 225 for 24 reps...185 would be at least 40 reps...i'd actually drop 5-10lbs to do this though...aim for 50 reps with only 175 lol



Irish doesn't count, he's a little person.


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> today during my chest workout i did 19 with bodyweight 165 lbs....but that was after 4 sets of heavy lifting with 45 seconds rest in between ,.... so i guess 30 reps is possible to me



Nice


----------



## bjg (Oct 1, 2012)

^^ thanx ,  it was a hell of a pump after that!


----------



## sscar (Oct 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> today during my chest workout i did 19 with bodyweight 165 lbs....but that was after 4 sets of heavy lifting with 45 seconds rest in between ,.... so i guess 30 reps is possible to me


thats awesome,most people (non lifters) cant even do thier weight once


----------



## Deity (Oct 10, 2012)

6'1 235lbs 31 reps.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 10, 2012)

215 x35 reps


----------



## Crazy4protein (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't tried. I prefer lower weights lifted more slowly and deeper. 
Joe A.
General Manager
ProteinCo Canada
10% Off Coupon Code: 10proteincof
www.ProteinCo.ca


----------

